# how long does it take for lens prices to drop? (24-70mm ii)



## martinelliminimo (Feb 9, 2012)

how long does it take for lens prices to drop? (24-70mm ii)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2012)

Depends on the popularity of the lens. If lots of people are willing to pay full price, there's no incentive for a price drop. Could be a few months, or a year or more. The 70-200 II is nearly 2 years old, prices have come down a couple of hundred dollars, and there have been decent rebates on top of that.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2012)

Awhile back I got curious, so I checked my customer profile on Adorama (they keep a record of everything you've ever ordered). Virtually every lens I've purchased is either now selling for more or roughly the same as what I paid. 

So, I guess the answer would be: maybe never.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 10, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Awhile back I got curious, so I checked my customer profile on Adorama (they keep a record of everything you've ever ordered). Virtually every lens I've purchased is either now selling for more or roughly the same as what I paid.
> 
> So, I guess the answer would be: maybe never.



Untrue to one extent: Crap always varies. Good stuff on the other hand is on a "buy it if you need it" basis . . . because it's a hit-or-miss sale proposition.

The only lens I got (financially) burned on was the 70-300 IS . . . which is also the lens I was greatly disappointed in.

As I said in another post (paraphrased) it's not like X bursts into flames and stops taking good photos when it's replacement comes out. 

Most people are looking for sales on the 24-70mm right now; so, just find a 'good' dip in price ASAP and stick with it, IF you need it and you'll be fine.


----------



## elflord (Feb 10, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Awhile back I got curious, so I checked my customer profile on Adorama (they keep a record of everything you've ever ordered). Virtually every lens I've purchased is either now selling for more or roughly the same as what I paid.
> 
> So, I guess the answer would be: maybe never.



Did you buy these just after they were released ? I wonder if there is an "early adopter premium" that the manufacturer tries to squeeze out of the first wave of customers.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 14, 2012)

dstppy said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Awhile back I got curious, so I checked my customer profile on Adorama (they keep a record of everything you've ever ordered). Virtually every lens I've purchased is either now selling for more or roughly the same as what I paid.
> ...



I don't know about that, most glass prices seem to remain fairly consistent. Hell the original 24-70 was $950 when it came out! And it was as high as $1449 retail within the last few years and it's still $1200 at B&H. Granted the original came out before the "recession," but still.


----------



## Scott_7D (Feb 14, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Actually the Canon press release states that the MSRP of the 24-70L was $2099 USD at the time of release, not $950. And if you look, you'll see that pretty much all lenses Canon's released in the last decade have started out with a higher price than expected and then dropped 20-30% once the early adopters have bought theirs. Expect the new 24-70 to be at $1800-1900 or so within 18 months of the first shipments.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 14, 2012)

Scott_7D said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



I wasn't talking about the press release, I was talking about what they were actually selling for when released compared to what they have been selling for recently. I'm just saying the lens was cheaper 6 years ago than it is now. 

I'm sure the 24-70 II will drop below $2k fairly quickly, I was just trying to point out that lenses prices fluctuate much differently than most electronics. I didn't want the OP to get the impression that if he waited a year it would be $500 or something (like a computer or TV).


----------

